# 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k...



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

Well here are some pics of the ongoing VR swap
its out of a 2003 GTI with 16k miles
paid 2400 for motor 6spd tranny, ECU harness, accessories, axles spindles carriers brakes. Everything.
Started on march 20th and put about 5 solid days of work in so far. Mostly just waiting for the damn parts.
Motors in tranny is in. Wiring is done, lines are all run.
Need to bolt the front clip back on and bolt the axles on and we are good to go. After I reprogram the ECU, waiting to borrow a VAG1552.
Well here are all the pics so far.
It should be running by thursday this weekend at the latest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

you are a far braver person than i. other than the obviously tight fit have you run into any clearance issues?
also did you do anything to the motor while it was out of the car? cams, pullies, etc?


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (02BeetleSport)*

SIIICKKK !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Got 24v (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (NEU-BUG)*

very very nice! post this up in the 24v forum also and keep us updated!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Got 24v)*

ahhhhhh must be nice to hear a vr in a beetle .....very nice man good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (FastAndFurious)*

Good luck! You'll have to do some modifications to that core support (at least on the 12v VR6's it was required, but the 24v has a different intake manifold).


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (gt2437)*

ya i know, i will post some pics of that soon, had to hack alot off.
No bolt ons yet the motor swap cleaned me out, but as soon as the money comes in then chip cams. I will however have CAi and 2 1/2 catback already.
No clearance issues for the motor, but a few for the AC stuff, just had to relocate some things and make some brackets and waht not. Mainly just getting the radiator as far forward as possible. Have low profile fan set on the way to help me sleep better, but for now it clears ok. The hood shuts fine with about an inch of clearance
on the passenger side front cornere of the mani. Everything else is tight but it fits.
Thanks for the praise Ill keep you all posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

maf is here, rotors better be here tomorrow, and still trying to get a hyold of the guy to see if my ECU is on the way, along with the shift cables. after that I have everything I need. I hopoe to have her running by this weekend.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

Hats of to ya for taking on such a project man. She will be a beast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (YllwTRB)*

Niiiice....
Now all you need is to turbocharge it


----------



## Oleandertur13oS (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (ASurroca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASurroca* »_Niiiice....
Now all you need is to turbocharge it









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to that.... very nice, good luck with the swap!!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Oleandertur13oS)*

Well i am looking at the VF SC if I can fit it, might have to turbo though, I guess I have always been partial to the sound of a BOV.
Ok more progress:
Ecu will be here friday by noon garaunteed
and the shifter box and cables and bracket as well
rotors better be here before then but they will be. They might be here by tonight our UPS guy is always late
all my other parts short of CV bolts are here i just need to get the avondale VW to have a parts runner get them down to my dealership tomorrow.
I will go to NAPA and get some bolts to substitute for the backordered Cv bolts probably tomorrow or Fri
Need to make a new inatke, Ill get it done before friday, might fiberglass one up tonight...
Thanks to 1.8t grocery getter for the use of the VAG1552 either fri night or sat whatever he is up for. Get the immobilizer programmed and my old keys coded.
Radiator is mounted, had to do alot of trimming to the top oif the core support to clear the mani, and had to hollow out the backside of the honeycomb structure of it to house to relocated AC line. Also had to grind a half an inch off the front of each radiator mount to get it further forward. Then had to trim to coresupport opening to make room for the radiator beeing further forward. The AC fan wont fit, but the radiator fan does barely, will have low profile cooling fan set coming soon. For now i will have adequate AC. Power steering is re-routed, coolant hoses all modified trimmed and re-routed. 
Hood is mounted and rebar is on, had to shim the rebar to get it about an 1/8 of an inch further forward to clear the core supports new posistion. test fitted the front clip and its good, hood closes and latches.
Here are the pics:
Core support trimmings


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (ASurroca)*

Ok well this will be the last update and set of pictures until I am posting pics of me spinnin my tires. Theres nothing left I can do till I get her reprogrammed. I have an autozone exhaust special uderneath to get the exhaust from the modified header to the cat-back, just enough to leaglly get me to the exhaust shop. And I plan to eliminate the cat. Then I need to bring it to work so i can take the shocks off and put my drop springs on the new ones to get her level. Just until I get my coilovers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well here are all the pics:
















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

Ok well its done, check out my local thread for details
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
This thing is soo ungodly fast I love it!


----------



## europower_TS (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

holy crap that looks good.


----------



## raasch (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (europower_TS)*

wow!! wanna do mine?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neu Bug* »_ might have to turbo though,

That's a shame








What a clean install.







Good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Mikes72sb)*

it will deffinitley have to be a turbo, no room for an SC unless i put it on top of my hood and run the belt down through. For now I am just enjoying the newly found power, you have to understand i came from a 2.0 to this, so its a big jump.
Its finally all running clean. Had alot of bugs to work out but its all almost done. Still need to disable my ASR it freaks out my ECU I guess when it engages, and i think an ABS sensor may be bad along with an 02 sensor, but thats all small stuff.








Will be COMPLETE in a day or two


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

On the way back from my hockey game I officially broke her cherry and ROMPED on a Pep Boys style Honda, Park bench on the back and all! Even with his vinyl that added like 20 hp Im sure, I absolutely dessimated him. I know there are tons of people who make posts like this but just imagine the looks on their faces when their getting beat by a GTi or Jetta compared to what they looked like when a BUG tore away from them....
That 30 seconds made the entire swap worth while, absolutely hillarious. Im sure they will tell their friends I had a turbo, or "NAWS" or something.








However soon after on the freeway I pushed my luck too far with a Porsche and got my @$$ handed to me. Ehh I expected as much.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

congratulations, how much did everything end up costing you?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (silvervwbeetle)*

under 3 grand easy.
but now i have a short throw from HPA
and front and rear H&R sways coming to accent my coilovers that I am gonna get soon. Installed my new intake and my grounding kit.
Then I start saving for the HPA turbo kit


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

wow, how did you get 24v vr6 and tranny and ecu and harness and stuff so cheap??? did you have change anything else besides this?
did you need new axles and hubs???


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (silvervwbeetle)*

I got the motor, tranny, ecu, harnesses, even the interior harnesses, axles hubs spindles brakes shocks, cluster, and all the hoses and accesories for 2500 shipped.
Ya I had to use the axles to accept the axle cups on the 02m.
Now i have the HPA short throw
sway bar coming
coilovers coming
vf tranny mount.
urethane motor mounts
low profile fan set
Custom intake, and cat back
and a hood soon to come


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

WOW!!! Next step should be Audi TT 6 speed and the Quattro setup... Imagine a newer better version of the RSI in my minde







Congrats on a VERY clean looking transplant!!!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Eric Dow)*

ya the quattro or 4motion idea crossed my mind, but thats pretty heavy on the expense and fabrication. Might be a year or two... First comes the turbo or turbos


----------



## NEU-BUG (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

right on !! you're a one man HPA motorsports shop !! biturbo vr6 .. mmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AU_Bug (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (NEU-BUG)*

That is ABSOLUTELY SICK!!!!








Congratulations on having one Bad @ss beetle!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

nice fit!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (CITTHRU)*

Does anybody know how I can get some videos hosted?
Im gonna take her out and get some footage tonight, this way I can post it up for all you guys.


----------



## 212Bug (Apr 19, 2004)

Having any traction problems?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (CITTHRU)*

not really, got the eibach prokit, motor mounts and the vf tranny mount. Keeps it all planted. However with the newly found power I can get her loose when i want to, with the extra 160 pounds in the front now though, im still getting used to drifting her. Ive thrown it a little deep a few times but im getting the feel of it.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

well here is one video as promised, and some new pics








































AND THE VIDEO
wont work sorry, working on getting it hosted.....
_Modified by Neu Bug at 4:05 PM 5-4-2004_

_Modified by Neu Bug at 4:06 PM 5-4-2004_


_Modified by Neu Bug at 4:08 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## CK98Beeetle (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice vid!!!! Take it to the track now!!


----------



## UberFisch (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

What a Beautiful car! Nice Work!!! I wish I could order one from VW. VF Engineering Supercharger soon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Beetle1.8Turbo)*

ok got the video working i think, view it here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1373539










_Modified by Neu Bug at 4:13 PM 5-4-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

_Modified by Neu Bug at 10:12 PM 5-9-2004_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (Neu Bug)*

gonna pay off this motor soon, then some bolt ons to hold me over, chip, cams, UDPs and some custom work.
Then I save up for either the HPA grassroots kit, or build up my own turbo set up..


----------



## ProjektRieger (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (NEU-BUG)*


----------



## malystryx910 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (BigBlockBug)*

i am interested in performing an engine swap on my stock 98 new beetle 2.0. where did you get those parts so cheap? and how did you do that?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (malystryx910)*

Wow







brought WAY back from the dead......
Scour the salvage yards in California, best source for MK IV VW parts.
Also keep an eye out in the classifieds here on the forums, specifically the engine transmission forums.
I got lucky to get what i did for the price I paid, but keep an eye out its possible.
As far as How to do it, theres no way I can fit that all here withoput getting Carpal tunnel syndrome. Pm me or email me Maybe i can give you some pointers at least, or answer some questions, But Im not really in the market or even the best person to ask for a DIY guide to VR6 swaps.


----------



## beetleboy2.0 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (BigBlockBug)*

I have a 99 beetle I can get a newer vr6 engine with 40,000 miles with ecu and wiring ,I know how to swap the engine and trans and exhaust but the ecu and the wiring is what has got me stumped...
I want to swap it but i have no idea on how to wire the ecu?
help


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 24v VR6 Beetle swap... beware 56k... (beetleboy2.0)*

just watching (can't view pics from work computer)


----------

